# Dental hygienists in Canada



## shekarashmi (Jun 8, 2012)

I am a dentist with 10 yrs of experience in Bangalore and have applied for a PR in Canada and waiting for the same

Can you please suggest me on the role of dental hygienist .

What is the salary package (Monthly salary or paid on the hourly basis) / working hours (hrs we have to work in a week) and the best region to work?

If any of you are working as a dental hygienist , please share your contact details, so that i can reach you.

Regards
Dr Shekar


----------

